# Southwinds Marina, anyone traveling....



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone on here traveling in and out of South Winds marina? Recently, my wife and I were wandering the coast around Perdido Key. We get cabin fever and when nice weather arrives........... we head south. We enjoy traveling the coast, poking around, in and out of marinas and dockside restaurants. If there are fishing boats, we always enjoy taking a walk down the dock and see if anyone is catching anything.

Seems we have encountered a rather obnoxious (perhaps drunk) gentleman on the dock at South Winds Marina. We have run into to him twice and he has no idea how close he has come to taking a "chilly dip" dockside. If you are the owner of this marina, please be aware, this gentleman is not helping your business. His bold comments towards my wife have assured that we will not be visiting your Marina in the future. If this gentleman is your bother-in-law, best of luck. LOL


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

What did he look like?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Maybe around 50, tall, & ear ring. Perhaps illiterate and IMHO, vulgar.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Look like a washed up surfer that got lost?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

You have two possibilities but the drunk and obnoxious kind of gave it away. Was he about 65 years old, with a dangling ear ring? 

My guess is that it wasn't the brother-in-law.

On the other hand, not all marinas are set up as strolling promenades for tourism. If you go back through the historical posts about all the gear that has gone missing from boats, I'm not surprised that you were challenged. 

Still, no reason that someone was rude to both of you.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have had a boat at Southwind if it's the same marina( Southwinds) Off gulf beach Hwy. in the past the owner was ML Woodruff he is a chiropractor here in Pensacola. I am sure IF he is still the owner he would like to know about this and surely would take action. But remember I have been removed from the marina for years but have heard that the same person still owns it.


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

I just contacted the owner of Southwind Marina! This is not the only time this has happened.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Leave Thomas alone. His personality is a little out there but he's always been extremely helpful to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

If I am not mistaken, this guy is a tenant there and a ex-employee. He is from up North and thinks that is the way that people are supposed to communicate. In our first encounter, I made it clear that his behavior was unacceptable and he amended it for future meetings. Understand, I was a legitimate customer. 

The guy is harmless and just part of the local color. He actually has a pretty good heart. He has had a serious bout with cancer. 

What, exactly, did he say to your wife? Was it really THAT offensive?


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

A "Chilly dip" should bring about a behavioral change, at least temporarily.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Yep, that's Thomas the pirate. He's a character.


----------



## MATOU TOO (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd say leave Thomas alone,but, you must be a fair sized boy if you're thinking about dunking him.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

We'll not be back that way. As for a "fair sized boy", might wanna make that "A fair sized gentleman". Boy hasn't been around in over 40yrs..


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

So, again I'm curious, what was the comment that was made to your wife?


----------



## Bikini Bottom (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, it is not really a public marina, and to get behind a keyboard and say bad things about a business/person is not very good character. We love Southwind, Kenny (the brother in law), Thomas (the person in this post), and Doc the owner. Who cares what he said to your wife, you do not get his old salty personality or you just takes things way to seriously, or have thin skin. We use this marina, for fuel, dry docking storage, etc., and just to stop by and hear what they heck is going on over there. It is usually a very fun and entertaining place for us and our 10 year old. Thomas is a good caring man, probably not perfect and maybe a little crazy, but I challenge that we all are. It takes many different types to make the world interesting. And as a good looking woman who is extremely well educated, successful, and probably from a totally different life. I don't mind his chatter/comments and either does my husband because we understand his humor... I appreciate his questions of those he does not know at the marina just in case you or someone was going to steal something off MY boat...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Liz's Boat Detail said:


> I just contacted the owner of Southwind Marina! This is not the only time this has happened.


Liz, just curious doe's dr woodruf still own Southwind? I was there when he aquired it from the Bullards a few years ago. (too many years) boy does time fly.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> A "Chilly dip" should bring about a behavioral change, at least temporarily.


Please wait till the water warms up a little before suggesting that. You could have a murder rap laid on you for a few bad words said.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

sealark said:


> Liz, just curious doe's dr woodruf still own Southwind? I was there when he aquired it from the Bullards a few years ago. (too many years) boy does time fly.


Yes he does. 

This thread has reminded me, I think I owe Thomas a 6 pack! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Look, like I said, the guy will definitely rub a Southerner wrong, the first time you meet him. I said he was 65 years old but he is probably closer to 70. If your wife is attractive or if she was wearing some nice beach wear, he is definitely going to LOOK. He can't do much more than that, these days. 

There is no excuse for rudeness, but are you really going to shove a 70 year old man in the water for having a few drinks and gawking at your wife? Toughen up, ..... Capt.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Please leave the guy in peace and tour the Harbor Docks or Zekes.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of the characters that we accumulate down here.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I guess some of you advocates don't know much of the story. You only see the guy walking the dock. I could fill a couple of pages with facts about this dude. Liz is right, the guy has crossed the line many times. Thomas isn't even his real name. There was a fellow from S. Louisiana with a yacht type tug and a luxurious living quarters built on a barge who was going to leave the rig there for the summer. The rig was over 100'. The person discussed so embarrassed his wife and daughter that they opted for a few days across the ICW, then went back to Slidell or whereever they were from.
There's alot more, but I've probably said more than I should.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

sealark said:


> I have had a boat at Southwind if it's the same marina( Southwinds) Off gulf beach Hwy. in the past the owner was ML Woodruff he is a chiropractor here in Pensacola. I am sure IF he is still the owner he would like to know about this and surely would take action. But remember I have been removed from the marina for years but have heard that the same person still owns it.


Yeah, Ron, Dr. Woodruff still owns the place. Things have changed a good bit since you were there. Kenny is still the same helpful soul. Doc has had some challenges there with zoning issues and busybodies. One thing that is really "out there" is that the County (Ive been told) won't let Doc rebuild the restrooms; much less the restraurant. Last I looked, that place belonged to Doc and he should be able to build any safe structure that pleases him. I've been out of the marina since Nov. 1st. I'm looking at other options, but I'd like to return.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Sounds like a lot of the characters that we accumulate down here.


 No doubt...

http://www.johnhillphotography.com/gallery/9102792_UMNHV#!i=606471396&k=R4Ng872


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> Yeah, Ron, Dr. Woodruff still owns the place. Things have changed a good bit since you were there. Kenny is still the same helpful soul. Doc has had some challenges there with zoning issues and busybodies. One thing that is really "out there" is that the County (Ive been told) won't let Doc rebuild the restrooms; much less the restraurant. Last I looked, that place belonged to Doc and he should be able to build any safe structure that pleases him. I've been out of the marina since Nov. 1st. I'm looking at other options, but I'd like to return.


Is that you Swilley if not is Bob and wife still there. I might just drop down there for a view. 
Ron,


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

sealark said:


> Is that you Swilley if not is Bob and wife still there. I might just drop down there for a view.
> Ron,


No, Ron... Jim from Emerald Coast. Bob comes down every now and again. I saw Dianne in Wally world some time back. Bob is living over in Palmetto Creek, I think. I guess they're still living on the Por Fin.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Play'N Hooky said:


> No doubt...
> 
> http://www.johnhillphotography.com/gallery/9102792_UMNHV#!i=606471396&k=R4Ng872


Yeh, very close but that is ANOTHER character.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> No, Ron... Jim from Emerald Coast. Bob comes down every now and again. I saw Dianne in Wally world some time back. Bob is living over in Palmetto Creek, I think. I guess they're still living on the Por Fin.


I ran into Bob offshore a couple years ago. Didnt even recognise him after he told me who he was. Probably been 25 years span. He if memory is correct was in a small cape horn. Por Fin i remember that gulfstream sail bt. Ever see the bullards any more. John and Ann sure were glad to dump the marina after the Kenny Stabler fiasco and then the two other guys buying it. Ok we hijacked this topic enough have a great day. Later.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Play'N Hooky said:


> No doubt...
> 
> http://www.johnhillphotography.com/gallery/9102792_UMNHV#!i=606471396&k=R4Ng872



Haha!


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Is the guy crazy? If so, so be it if the owner's want him around. they can deal with loss of business. 

being rude to a man's wife for no reason is just plain stupid. Doesn't make me want to go over there and do business in any case.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

panhandleslim said:


> Yeh, very close but that is ANOTHER character.


I miss Roger rowing up and down the ICW...that was serious entertainment.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm not surprised that his behavior is well known. Alcohol may have been involved. Colorful dockside characters are nothing new to us, but attempting to flirt with my wife and making her uncomfortable "crossed that line". Like I said, I'll not be back there. I hope someone makes him aware, perhaps the operator of the marina, too.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Captdroot said:


> I'm not surprised that his behavior is well known. Alcohol may have been involved. Colorful dockside characters are nothing new to us, but attempting to flirt with my wife and making her uncomfortable "crossed that line". Like I said, I'll not be back there. I hope someone makes him aware, perhaps the operator of the marina, too.


I like your style Captdroot. Far too many just laugh such as this off, nice to see a Southern Gentleman defend his with and point out to others what is wrong with society today. The only way this guy will ever get the message is with a good cold swim or a butt woopin.


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

*Liz's Boat Detail*



sealark said:


> Liz, just curious doe's dr woodruf still own Southwind? I was there when he aquired it from the Bullards a few years ago. (too many years) boy does time fly.


Good morning! Yes, Larry Woodruff still owns Southwind. I grew up in that neighborhood since I was three years old. I remember when Southwind was Merritt's Marina. My family rebuilt Rusty's Restaurant (Fish Camp) after Hurricane Frederick and then went in partners after five years and remodeled Snug Harbor. Turned that bar into a super club. After five years, Darrell and Dad opened Grande Lagoon Marine which is DBA Harbor View Marine. I worked for Harbor View for about 5 years and helped control five departments until my business became to big for me to do both jobs. Listen to me, it sounds like I am writing a biography of my life, I just got carried away. I am just waiting for the ran to go away so I can go to work. Have a great day!


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

South winds is were we kept or boat last year. 
And we will keep it there again this year.
It's kind of like the red neck yacht club. 
I like that!
Very little pomp and circumstance.
I like that also!
The pirate in question has said some things to my better half. That being said he is harmless. And quick to help. Like hanging up a light at the cleaning table for us when we show up after dark. Fueling us up even if it's after hours. Sharing local fishing info. Even let me barrow a gig last year. Ya I like the crazy old dude. 
To me it is well worth the price to dock there. Proximity to the pass. My own little piece of water front property. Down home flavor. 
Kenny is awesome, always the gentleman. Very quick to help. Just plan awesome.
Josh was the young kid working the dock last year. He was very, very helpful! 
And the Doc ( the owner) can't say enough nice things about him. 
And when you have a bad addiction like fishing. I currently own 2 boats. 
It's nice to know people like Doc. Last time we spoke he owned 6 boats.
I feel so much better about my addiction:yes::yes::yes::yes:

O ya. I almost forgot. Capt Dennis. The Captain of the Native Son.
This local Capt. Is awesome. As friendly as the day is long.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Liz's Boat Detail said:


> Good morning! Yes, Larry Woodruff still owns Southwind. I grew up in that neighborhood since I was three years old. I remember when Southwind was Merritt's Marina. My family rebuilt Rusty's Restaurant (Fish Camp) after Hurricane Frederick and then went in partners after five years and remodeled Snug Harbor. Turned that bar into a super club. After five years, Darrell and Dad opened Grande Lagoon Marine which is DBA Harbor View Marine. I worked for Harbor View for about 5 years and helped control five departments until my business became to big for me to do both jobs. Listen to me, it sounds like I am writing a biography of my life, I just got carried away. I am just waiting for the ran to go away so I can go to work. Have a great day!


Well liz i'm sure we have crossed paths. I had the Gulf Rogue at southwind when Fredrick hit. I brought a barge down to southwind from Runyans and set or reset most pilings at the marina for Frank Bullard. Never paid slip rent untill franks Son John finally sold the marina to the Doc. I even ran it for a few days when Richard Small was gone. Those were the good old (young) days.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

No reason for anyone being rude to a lady


----------



## gatorgirl69 (Mar 5, 2014)

Just a few things - Thomas is 54 not 70 he is from Texas not up north and Kenny is doc's brother not brother in law


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

gatorgirl69 said:


> ....Thomas is 54 not 70 (*The result of "clean living" no doubt?*) he is from Texas not up north (*That explains A Lot!*)....


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Its a small world afterallllllll.......I think that is a song.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

gatorgirl69 said:


> Just a few things - Thomas is 54 not 70 he is from Texas not up north and Kenny is doc's brother not brother in law


Welcome to the forum! Does it bother you at all that "Thomas" isn't his real name? His real name is Clyde Comaitos or something like that... Who's he hiding from with this alias?


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

Burnt Drag said:


> Welcome to the forum! Does it bother you at all that "Thomas" isn't his real name? His real name is Clyde Comaitos or something like that... Who's he hiding from with this alias?


I pulled his record. (Attached. There's still some reporter in me...) 

Looks like typical Texas stuff. A couple dwi's. A minor assault. A divorce and skipping out on child support. He's been keeping his nose clean in Florida from what I could tell.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

This place gets weirder and weirder.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

aroundthehorn said:


> This place gets weirder and weirder.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Well, this thread seems to have verified that this "colorful" gentleman? is known by several........ what ever his name is. 

I've been around the water front in several areas. I've worked around the water front, too. Colorful folks are one thing; but drunks, derelicts, & perhaps mentally ill are not assets to your business. Yes, hermits enjoy living on boats and that's fine as long as they stay sober and behave respectfully. 

Behaving respectfully on someone's property is really what this is all about. As to a previous comment about "thieves". Being in our 60s, I don't think my wife and I fit the description of someone "Casing the territory" LOL!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Forget it


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Amen, just wondered if this was isolated incident. Good luck to all.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I take it as a compliment when someone hits on my woman.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I take it as a compliment when someone hits on my woman.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There can be a huge variance in 'hitting" on a woman and lurid comments.

for example would you still like it ? if someone saw you with your wife and said 

"How much did that hooker cost you? Cause when you get done with her I'd like to take my ride!"


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Gator McKlusky said:


> There can be a huge variance in 'hitting" on a woman and lurid comments.
> 
> for example would you still like it ? if someone saw you with your wife and said
> 
> "How much did that hooker cost you? Cause when you get done with her I'd like to take my ride!"



I wouldn't care. Letting words hurt you is a one way ticket to jail. Would I maybe calmly say something? Sure. Would I let it piss me off? Nope. As long as they aren't touching her, who cares?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I wouldn't care. Letting words hurt you is a one way ticket to jail. Would I maybe calmly say something? Sure. Would I let it piss me off? Nope. As long as they aren't touching her, who cares?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
The original question was would you LIke It? if someone saw you with your wife and said 

"How much did that hooker cost you? Cause when you get done with her I'd like to take my ride!"


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Gator McKlusky said:


> The original question was would you LIke It? if someone saw you with your wife and said
> 
> "How much did that hooker cost you? Cause when you get done with her I'd like to take my ride!"



Pardon, no I would not like it. Would I make a huge deal of it and get offended? Nah, I'm confident in my relationships.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Pardon, no I would not like it. Would I make a huge deal of it and get offended? Nah, I'm confident in my relationships.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
I understand. I think most people like you would not like it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Just seeing if i can load a gif from cell phone..really thats all i am saying..... doing


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

sealark said:


> Just seeing if i can load a gif from cell phone..really thats all i am saying..... doing
> 
> View attachment 242153


What is he saying?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Its not animated on cell anyway. He's saying SIFU.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ah, thought it might be a still from his cable show "Bulls--t."


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll post it from my desktop later.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It's working now. :thumbup:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Hahaha, you crack me up.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Still just a picture on note2 cell
Oh well come on good warm weather....


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

sealark said:


> Still just a picture on note2 cell
> Oh well come on good warm weather....


No, it's animated now. Now I understand the joke.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

gatorgirl69 said:


> Just a few things - Thomas is 54 not 70 he is from Texas not up north and Kenny is doc's brother not brother in law


Thomas is 54? Dang, that pirate has some "city miles" on him. :yes:


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Here's something nice, Clyde, AKA Thomas threatend me with violence this afternoon at the marina. I let the owner know of his actions and threats. It's reached a new level of low now.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

I hear tell Doc is in for a big suprise when he's standing there with an empty marina...


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm sure Dr. Woodruff is shaking in his boots. Mr. Personality has until the end of April to be GONE. Any more threats, and it'll be alot sooner than April.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Burnt Drag said:


> Here's something nice, Clyde, AKA Thomas threatend me with violence this afternoon at the marina. I let the owner know of his actions and threats. It's reached a new level of low now.


Wow. I usually discount a lot of things I read because I assume that maybe person X is just a "character" or whatever. This guy sounds like a real piece of work, though.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thomas was rather funny during the oil spill but I can see where it would get old fast...
Real question....Jim.... where you gonna be parked so I can go fishing again?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

During the oil spill someone pumped diesel into a 1 gallon jug and put it in the fridge in the dockhouse...

I shit you not, that thomas fella opened up the fridge and said "someone brought koolaid, hell yeah!" 

He took a big ole swig straight from the jug! Funniest shit I've ever seen.... guess someone was trying to take him out!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

John B. said:


> During the oil spill someone pumped diesel into a 1 gallon jug and put it in the fridge in the dockhouse...
> 
> I shit you not, that thomas fella opened up the fridge and said "someone brought koolaid, hell yeah!"
> 
> ...


Do you have any stories/anecdotes about what kind of shiite this guy does to people? He seems to have really rubbed a bunch of folks the wrong way. I'm used to seeing weirdos around docks and boats.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Do you have any stories/anecdotes about what kind of shiite this guy does to people? He seems to have really rubbed a bunch of folks the wrong way. I'm used to seeing weirdos around docks and boats.


That's the only story I have about him. But if half the stuff people said is true, I'd throw his ass in the water.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Interesting for sure!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

dockmaster said:


> Thomas was rather funny during the oil spill but I can see where it would get old fast...
> Real question....Jim.... where you gonna be parked so I can go fishing again?


Let it Bark Bark Bark,..... I'll be in the same slip, Bill. Come on, bro. Give it a few weeks though, that cold ass water has the fish some kind of stove up...


----------

